
Coronavirus hospital bills: A look at the costs for Americans - spking
https://money.yahoo.com/coronavirus-hospital-bills-cost-142902046.html
======
maxwell
It looks like the House bill covers hospitalization for treatment.

See page 345:

[https://www.majorityleader.gov/sites/democraticwhip.house.go...](https://www.majorityleader.gov/sites/democraticwhip.house.gov/files/COVIDSUPP3_xml.pdf)

